# When are you doing the right thing and when have you become the crazy lizard lady?



## Angi (Dec 29, 2011)

So as I said on another thread two people want to give me Leopard Geckos. I guess word has gotten out that I love my Gecko and Torts. Anyway one of the people tried to give me a RT years ago and I said no thanks. Well the RT died from being left in the sun. This was before I got in to torts. So my question is what do I do? I can probably take two more geckos. They are not that much work, but I can see this getting out of control. I know a lot of people with boys and they tnd to buy that easypet and get sick of it. If I don't take it,it could end up neglacted or with a person that wont take proper care of it. I was sick about the Russian that died and still feel like I should have prevented it. Sometimes I offer to find homes when people offer me animals but they usually don't take me up on the offer. Should I just take them and find good homes or become THAT CRAZY RETILE LADY? Or say no and worry about the critters? Grrr.... I don't know what to do.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess if you are questioning it, then you probably have not reached crazy lizard lady status. I see no problem with people having many many different animals as long as the care is provided.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree ... if you feel good about it who cares what people say? I am called the Crazy Turtle Lady all the time. There is even a bad joke about me going around work - that I have a tattoo of turtles on my lower back (I don't) and everyone says I have a "Turtle Tramp Stamp!" Ha ha!


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

I say be careful. All those good intentions can quickly leave you overwhelmed and over burdened. Two geckos won't do it, but two geckos, 4 CDTs, a few russians, a couple of redfoots, some stray cats and dogs... pretty soon you don't have time for anything else and you can hardly leave the house.

You will have to decide how far you want to go, but just think worst case scenario before you add anything new. It works for me anyway...


----------



## ascott (Dec 29, 2011)

to add to what Tom just shared....if you do take in some critters with the intent and then follow up to find them new homes...that allows you to help out some and also not become overwhelmed....however, the key to the intent to find them homes is to then do the follow up to actually doing it...LOL


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 29, 2011)

Good thread. It is good that you are conscientious about this. A lot of people aren't, and keep taking in this and that, all with good intentions...but what you end up with is a pet hoarder of sorts. A somewhat relative term, but the thing to keep in mind is not to take in more than what you can handle. As long as the animals under your care are getting the proper husbandry they need, and you're not breaking your pocketbook, I say go for it.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with all of the above. If you can afford to take in a few more animals, house feed and care for them properly, and would feel bad if you didn't then take them in and try to find them a good home. However you could also tell the people that most pet shops will take these animals in, for free that is, they won't pay for them. I know the pet shops aren't the best place we would want them to go, but it is better than some of the alternatives people do with unwanted pets . As far as crazy lizard lady, you should be honored. Call me crazy (any animal) lady, I wouldn't mind at all. I am crazy for animals. Good luck with your decision making. I am sure what ever you choose, it will all work out:shy:


----------



## bigred (Dec 29, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> I agree ... if you feel good about it who cares what people say? I am called the Crazy Turtle Lady all the time. There is even a bad joke about me going around work - that I have a tattoo of turtles on my lower back (I don't) and everyone says I have a "Turtle Tramp Stamp!" Ha ha!



A turtle tramp stamp would be fine


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the tattoo. I do have one of my favorite love of my life, best friend ever, Chinese Shar Pei, Karashay. It was copied from a picture of her, so she would always be with me and it helped get me over her death, that I was not getting over. So, yea I would consider the tat, as long as it looked just like him, not just of a tort.


----------



## Angi (Dec 29, 2011)

I could not let someone turn an animal over to a pet shop. They don't care who buys them, just that they have money . As for tort tats....I want one, but not a tramp stamp. I am too old for a tramp stamp


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2011)

Its always good to know folks who do rescue of other types of reptile. I have a list of lizard and snake rescue folks, because I get those kinds of calls all the time. I say, no I don't take water turtles, but here's the name and phone number of someone who does.


----------



## Angi (Dec 30, 2011)

I pick one up today at 11:00am. I will let everyone know how it looks and acts. I am curious as to the care it got. The pet shops give different instruction than I got here.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2012)

Angi said:


> So as I said on another thread two people want to give me Leopard Geckos. I guess word has gotten out that I love my Gecko and Torts. Anyway one of the people tried to give me a RT years ago and I said no thanks. Well the RT died from being left in the sun. This was before I got in to torts. So my question is what do I do? I can probably take two more geckos. They are not that much work, but I can see this getting out of control. I know a lot of people with boys and they tnd to buy that easypet and get sick of it. If I don't take it,it could end up neglacted or with a person that wont take proper care of it. I was sick about the Russian that died and still feel like I should have prevented it. Sometimes I offer to find homes when people offer me animals but they usually don't take me up on the offer. Should I just take them and find good homes or become THAT CRAZY RETILE LADY? Or say no and worry about the critters? Grrr.... I don't know what to do.



I hear ya...in my case it's "orphan" Burmese (and occ. other) pythons...and generally, they achieve "orphan" status when they reach about 12 feet or nip someone (even if it's a single occurence)...

Obviously, these require a certain amount of space, thus I can only take in a certain number, so I spend a lot of time looking for new homes for the ones I'm looking after (and you'd not be surprised at how few people want a 12+' python, that could grow to over 20', particularily one that may've not been handled much since it was about 4-5' long and is no longer completely tame)...

Sometimes, it just comes down to hard decisions...can I help or find it a new home immediately, or must I turn away and let it be euthanized (and large biters generally meet this fate, I'm afraid)


----------



## Angi (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh that is awful, but it is easy to believe. I am finding that it is happening in over whelming numbers with a fairly easy to take care of little lizard. A snake that could kill you and eats live food......people just don't think things through before getting them. I made my son wait a year before getting the first gecko and knew it could end up my pet. It hasn't but now I have my own . 
I am thinking about starting a rehoming service. I would let people I know, know that I would take their unwanted lizards until I found GOOD homes for them. The dead RT still haunts me. And then I would screen the new owners and make sure everybody found a good home. Does this sound like a good idea or a piep dream?


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea if you have the room and means to take care of them properly. It also sounds like a pipe dream, only because rehoming will be harder than it has ever been because of the economy. That is one reason why so many are getting rid of their pets. How people can do that is beyond me. Good luck if you happen to do it. 



Angi said:


> I could not let someone turn an animal over to a pet shop. They don't care who buys them, just that they have money . As for tort tats....I want one, but not a tramp stamp. I am too old for a tramp stamp



I wouldn't want to either. But if I didn't have the means to take care of it myself, I would rather it go to a pet shop, then some of the other sick things people do to unwanted animals. Poor husbandry is cruelty. If you don't have the means, then you shouldn't take an animal in. Suggesting a pet shop might save it from death.


----------



## LittlefootNCera (Jan 1, 2012)

I say: only you know what you can handle! 

Ppl have said this about me and kids. I had one and then as a fosterparent, adopted, 4 more.  (and Im not done yet) I also care for my neice and nephew during the week and my 16yr old sister may be moving in with us soon.

We also have a dog, two cats, a rat, two torts. and Ive already decided I want a russian tort in the future. 

I cant stand clutter, but I am a hoarder of living things  j/k 

I am mostly posting because I can relate to the sense of responsibility or obligation I took from your post. You feel almost obligated to take these animals or fear they wont be given the care/lives they deserve. I dont think thats all bad. Honestly, three of my kids lived in subacute nursing facilities(nursing homes) before I brought them home, to see them now, save my daughter with cerebral palsy, you would absolutely never believe the starts in life they had. nor to the level they were written off. To look at my son now (hes 4) dancing with his ipad in the corner and to know that if I didnt feel down right OBLIGATED to adopt him(he has a rare medical condition that my daughter has) he would still be in a hospital crib. OKAY long rant. My point is some of us are either just crazy, or maybe we really have a gift. Not everyone can or should "take in" and care for "extras" kids or animals. I think though that those of us who can, should. <3 
**ofcourse assuming we are not over extending overselves, inwhich case we are good to noone. back to: only you know what you can handle!


----------



## Weda737 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you can care for them all, and you know your limits, you are not a hoarder. At least, if you are, you're a "healthy hoarder" lol


----------



## Squidget (Feb 3, 2012)

Idk if this will make you feel any better but i work at a petstore and in the past 2 months have taken home 3 different reptiles that have been dropped off at my work...the worst was our beardie who had MBD and agression problems and he was skin and bones an could barely walk...but you should see this sucker now! he (who was already almost 2 feet long) has put on another 1.5 inches, shed 4 times since christmas, and tuns around catching crickets like its nothing and he has a fat little belly. I think at the least you could take them in, make sure they are healthy (and if not nurse them back to optimal health) and then find them a good proper home that will love and take care of them...or just do like me and keep them forever haha! I love each and every one of those little brats, even the iguana who occasionally tail whips me lol! I doubt these will be the last drop offs i take in (mainly because no one else at work likes reptiles, but thats ok they can have the mammals lol) and i know i would be giving them a better home then they had or then they will have at a petstore!


----------



## herpgirl24 (Feb 3, 2012)

You just have to set limits. It breaks my heart to see all the reptiles on Craigslist, so I help the ones I can. I have 4 tanks that are dedicated to "rescues". If the tanks are full I don't take in any more and have to wait until I find a home for the ones I have.


----------



## Angi (Feb 3, 2012)

That is pretty much what I am doing. I think I found a home for Gunther and I am going to keep Lily. She is shedding a lot. You think that could be because she is eating better? She is having a hard time with her sheds, but I have given her more humidity. She was kept pretty dry.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 3, 2012)

I am an animal lover myself , I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE animals. Nothing hurts me more to see an animal that isn't being taken care of. But like everyone has said you must have limits or, like Tom, said you are going to become completely overwhelmed and end up having little time for anything BUT your animals. While you may still take amazing care for them , spending ALL your time caring for your animals and having little time do anything else is not healthy. Animals are suppose to ENHANCE your life , not CONSUME it.  
Simply you can not save them all , and thats an awful truth. I live out in the country and see animals all the time that are abandoned and need homes, I live in a city that has a thing called "Dog Monday" every weekend before the start of a new month and its a place where people just bring TONS of animals and sell them, its mainly dogs. Its EXTREMELY sad because a lot of the dogs are from puppy mills and just look awful..I have had to stop going there. 
I would set up a reasonable number of tanks for rescues and as long as those are full you can't take in anymore. There fore it stays under control 
I have limited my tortoises, I can't get anymore until I am much older and then I am only going to get one more rare species to bred.


----------



## Angi (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow some wise advice I have gotten Renee you brought tears to my eyes. God bless you for saving those children. Do your mind telling us what the rare medical condition is? Children are my first concern, but I know I don't have the patients or nerves to take in any extras. I do know a lot of people with foster and adopted children who amaze me.
LOL maybe I will tell my husband I want to take in a kid, then the reptiles will seem 100 times easier. Really my 2 torts, 4 turtles, 1 dog and 3 geckos are not much work. And with all the drama or raising kids I find taking care of the animals to be relaxing and an escape.


----------



## PS95 (Feb 3, 2012)

*RE: When are you doing the right thing and when have you become the crazy lizard lad*

I am humbled by all the very thoughtful and good advice in the posts, above. I would only add a caution that I wish someone had raised with me before I became the guardian of 2 Russian torts. Remember that tortoises can live 50+ years in captivity. There is a good chance that they will outlive us. I have gotten a pledge from my 19 year old daughter that she will take them when the time comes, but who knows what will actually happen? I have come to the conclusion that such long-lived animals should never become human pets or companions. They should be left in the wild.


----------



## Angi (Feb 3, 2012)

I have thought about that. The fact that they may live a very long time. I tell my boys that who ever take the torts gets the house . I think we should all have a plan for our pets as we get older. When I thought I was going to have to move out of California I had a few forum members picked out that I was going to offer my CDTs to. Hopefully when I am 80 I will still be on the forum and have some young cyber tortoise loving friends that will want them if I pass away.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2012)

Not to be a debbie downer, but you should include your tortoises in your will, or at the very least make your intentions known regarding them. In my case I am an immortal so no worries there.


----------



## lauren43201 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's whatever you feel. If you feel like you can take on two more, then go for it. Who cares if people label you as the "crazy lizard lady". Wherever you go people will judge you for the simplest things, so might as well let them judge you on something you love. I see nothing against someone having alot of different types of animals, as long as they are cared for properly and given everything it needs. Though don't get overbeared with animals, because you could easily keep on saying to yourself "Oh just one more gecko" or "Oh it's just one more little tortoise" and soon be overwhelmed! So like i said it's ever you feel. If you can provide it with everything it needs to live healthily, then i say go for it. 

LOL, i just realized this is from a long time ago, but oh well. :3


----------



## starjess81 (Feb 26, 2012)

*RE: When are you doing the right thing and when have you become the crazy lizard lad*



kimber_lee_314 said:


> I agree ... if you feel good about it who cares what people say? I am called the Crazy Turtle Lady all the time. There is even a bad joke about me going around work - that I have a tattoo of turtles on my lower back (I don't) and everyone says I have a "Turtle Tramp Stamp!" Ha ha!



I have a turtle tattoo on my foot....but I already know I'm a crazy animal lady


----------

